# POW Camp - Essex - January 2013



## steve2109 (Jan 1, 2013)

After a question from wife asking me what the big deal is with exploring I decided to show her, my remit was to find somewhere that was interesting and didn't involve climbing fences or crawling along. I had wanted to see this POW camp for a while and decided it was a good opportunity to do it. It was a nice easy mooch and I found it quite interesting and relatively un-chaved up and vandal free. Although it had been used for poultry you could still get the main feel of the base and it seems that the POW were treated quite well. The base was originally for Italian prisoners and from 1943 took German prisoners as well. From what I had read the prisoners worked in the local fields and some equipment still remained. 

As for the question of did my wife enjoy it the answer is yes but not enough to want to do every explore with me !! Phew......

On with the pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 1, 2013)

You didnt climb the tower then? Would you have if your mrs wasnt there? 

Looks like you had it easy, when we went it was summer and were up to our elbows in stinging nettles.


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Didn't fancy the tower plus would have been told "you are not climbing that, you will fall" yeah thanks for the obvious Hayley !!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Other than a better view there was sod all up there. Not even a lion


----------



## outkast (Jan 1, 2013)

glad to see its still there, was threatened with demolistion at one point, was going to climb the tower but then took a look at the ladder and thought better of it, looks like some of the farm machinery and cars have been cleared too.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice one, cheers for sharing! 
That needs climbing BTW...


----------



## outkast (Jan 1, 2013)

went up to the top floor of the tower, but not out onto the roof


----------



## Bones out (Jan 1, 2013)

Hillman Minx!!! Fannytastic.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice one dude, looked a lovely day, great pics! glad ur missus can see wot its all about now


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

Nicely done, I love that truck slowly disappearing into the brambles!


----------



## Winch It In (Jan 2, 2013)

Stunning set of photo's, Thankyou.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2013)

What amazng condition,thanks for sharing Steve.


----------



## nelly (Jan 2, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Other than a better view there was sod all up there. Not even a lion



Hmmmm, so you don't believe me about Lions up the Tower then???






Cracking photos btw Steve


----------



## robbie1003 (Jan 2, 2013)

nice report. looks a interesting place.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 2, 2013)

nelly said:


> Hmmmm, so you don't believe me about Lions up the Tower then???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




     
I wondered if you'd spot that comment


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

another great report mate i like the look of this thanks for sharing


----------



## nelly (Jan 2, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I wondered if you'd spot that comment



LOl, I'm telling you I heard them roaring!!! It had nothing to do with it being a tall ladder and me having "Tallladderaphobia"


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, all appreciated


----------

